# small stock small slot



## drummy (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone know if there is a good safe way to rout a slot in a small ( 3/4x3/4x2 1/2 piece of stock. I would like it to look nice and don't know if I could get there on the drill press.
Thanks


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I would rout the slot in a larger piece and then cut it down to the final 3/4 x 3/4 dimensions. I do that often when I need something small that I know will be hard to work with when it's at final size. It can be done on the drill press with good control if you use something like my drill press sled.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with Oliver. I would route the slot on a larger piece of timber and cut to size.

This is very handy if you have to cut more than one.

Use your edge guide or router table if you have one.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Small enough?
Done on my platform morticer.
I would not do this on a drill press or stationary router.
It should be done with the work fixtured and the router in your hands.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Professional Grade 6-Inch Heavy Duty Universal Cross Slide Drill Press Vise - Amazon.com

5" Rugged Cast Iron Drill Press Milling Vise

===


----------

